
Orderly: Process (re)start, shutdown, and supervision - bibyte
https://github.com/andrewchambers/orderly
======
viraptor
Is this aimed at systems without intelligent init systems? I'm curious about
the motivation. (What this provides seems to be available in systemd and
upstart (and maybe others?) out of the box)

~~~
pas
I think it's kind of aimed at containers, but it's also the obligatory Rust
rewrite of init/runit. (And that is not necessarily a bad/useless thing, but
there's of course years of development worth of functionality in other init-
like software, so orderly has a long road ahead to catch up - if it wants to.)

~~~
andrewchambers
Author here: I currently actually use it underneath runit to group processes
that must live and die together. runit itself doesn't have good support for
this sort of grouping.

I also use it for grouping stuff together while developing multiple servers
that depend on eachother, it is nice to be able to ctrl-c all of them and
restart them together in the right order.

------
imglorp
I had a recent brush with Daemontools in an embedded setting. Anyone who's
messed with qmail back in the day knows who DJB is and what this super minimal
thing is. It seems to be good at managing a pile of inter-related services,
keeping them running as long as the electrons keep coming, but I don't see the
tree concept, or dependency management, in them. They do one thing really well
and really tiny.

[https://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html](https://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html)

~~~
JdeBP
One builds dependencies on top.

* [http://jdebp.uk./Softwares/nosh/guide/new-interfaces.html](http://jdebp.uk./Softwares/nosh/guide/new-interfaces.html)

* [http://jdebp.uk./Softwares/nosh/guide/commands/system-contro...](http://jdebp.uk./Softwares/nosh/guide/commands/system-control.xml)

* [http://jdebp.uk./FGA/daemontools-family.html](http://jdebp.uk./FGA/daemontools-family.html)

------
abhinai
Where can I find information on how this system compares to other process
managers like pm2 etc.?

